# Conformément à l’article ...



## Nocciorellina

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] 
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Conformément à l’article 317 de l’Acte Uniforme, la cession n’est opposable à la société et aux tiers qu’après avoir été signifiée à la société ou acceptée par elle dans un acte notarié _ou qu’un original de l’acte de cession aura été déposé au siège contre remise par le gérant d’une attestation de dépôt._

 Ai sensi dell'articolo 317 dell'Atto uniforme, la cessione non è opponibile alla società ea terzi soltanto dopo essere stata notificata alla società o accettata da essa in un atto notarile _o[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] tramite un originale atto di cessione che sia stato depositato in sede dal direttore contro la riduzione del deposito._
[/FONT] 
Purtroppo non riesco a capire il senso dell'ultimo periodo della frase, ho provato a tradurlo( è quello in corsivo) ma ho parecchi dubbi in proposito.

Grazie e buon lavoro
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ruminante

Secondo me il malinteso viene soprattutto dal termine "remise" che non significa riduzione ma "consegna", e poi la struttura ne ... que in francese è da tradurre qui con un'affermazione + soltanto, non una negazione. 
Per l'ultima frase: rigirandola (aggiungendo qualora) penso riesca meglio:


> Ai sensi dell'articolo 317 dell'Atto uniforme, la cessione non è opponibile alla società e a terzi soltanto dopo essere stata notificata alla società o accettata da essa in un atto notarile, _o qualora l'atto di cessione in originale sia stato depositato in sede dietro consegna* da parte del direttore di un'attestazione di (avvenuto) deposito._


EDIT: *forse invece di consegna va bene "rilascio"


----------



## Nocciorellina

Ruminante said:


> Secondo me il malinteso viene soprattutto dal termine "remise" che non significa riduzione ma "consegna", e poi la struttura ne ... que in francese è da tradurre qui con un'affermazione + soltanto, non una negazione.
> Per l'ultima frase: rigirandola (aggiungendo qualora) penso riesca meglio:
> 
> EDIT: *forse invece di consegna va bene "rilascio"


 
Grazie mille per l'aiuto, stavo sclerando.


----------



## Blechi

"Contre remise" non corrisponde a "alla consegna" tout simplement?


----------



## Ruminante

Mah, "alla consegna" _tout court_ non mi convince, ci vuole qualcos'altro. A conti fatti pero' hai ragione ad obiettare perchè "dietro consegna" vuol dire che prima il direttore consegna un foglietto, poi la persona che è arrivata in sede consegna l'atto di cessione; invece è il contrario, anche se è quasi contemporaneo lo scambio, cioè prima la persona consegna l'atto di cessione originale, poi il direttore consegna una ricevuta firmata.
In conclusione propongo di sostituire "dietro" con "in cambio di":
"... _sia stato depositato in sede in cambio di un'attestazione di avvenuto deposito rilasciata dal direttore."_
_Che ne pensate?
Ciao e buon proseguimento su questi ed altri schermi._


----------

